# How Do i uninstall ClockworkMod Cause Installed TWRP



## ®AndroidDoctor® (Sep 4, 2011)

i installed twrp on my touchpad and i want to remove clockworkmod because i dont need 2 recoveries can anybody help me pls


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey all u have to do is use root explorer or a file exploerer program like it and go to the boot folder and delete the file image.clockworkmod and clockwork won't be an option anymore


----------

